# عاوز كيفية حساب الاحمال علي العمود وتصميم حديده بطريقه يدويه



## hassan3 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

عاوز اعرف طريقة حساب الحمل الواقع علي العمود وتصميمه بطريقه يدويه
وطريقة حساب الاحمال علي القاعده المنفصله وطريقة تصميمها يا جماعه ضروري جداااا وفي اسرع وقت :86:


----------



## محمد ضياء الدين مو (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بالنسبه لحساب احمال الاعمده :بطريقة المساحات بتشوف المساحة التقريبية المحمله علي كل عمود

وتضرب المساحة في وزن المتر المربع من السقف *عدد الادوار* 1.1 لاضافة وزن العمود

وزن المتر المربع من السقف الكمري تقريبا 1 طن/م2

الحمل الكلي الناتج هو الحمل التصميمي للعمود والقاعده


----------



## احمدعلاء (5 نوفمبر 2010)

فى نوعين من الاعمده
1- long column 
2- short column
حدد اى نوع واحاول على اد ما اقدر اجيبلك التصميم اليدوى ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لو حضرتك تقصد ال short col فيتم حساب الاحمال من البلان الانشائى وبتالى معرفة ردود الفعال الناتجة من الاحمال للبلاطات واالكمرات ولو كان العمود ده فى الدور الارضى يتم ضرب رد فعل الكمرات والبلاطات على الركيزة وهى العمود المقصود فى عدد الادواروعند ايجاد الابعاد يتم التعويض فى المعادلة الاتيةpu=0.35fy*asc+0.67fcu*acومع العلم ان uاللى هى نسبة التسليح u=asc/acوعموما تفرد طبقا للكود من 1%الى 2% ومن ثم يتم ايجاد الابعاد والحديد وهذا الكلام يتم تطبيقه وحالة المبانى السكنية القائمة على نظام كمرة وعمود اى اعتبر العمود hinghsupport اما الفريمات فهناك طريقة اخرى وهى msmethodوهذه
الطريقة يعتبر فيها العمود fixd support اى هناك عزم حول الركيزة @@@@ هذا والله اعلم


----------



## احمدعلاء (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جبتلك محاضرتين من كتاب خرسانه ممتاز 
الاولى للأعمدة القصيرة والثانية للأعمدة الطويلة

والروابط مباشرة

http://gettyfile.com/644888/
ولو محتاج حاجه تانية ان شاء الله انا حاضر


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (2 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله بيكم على هذه المعلومات وياريت يتم التطبيق على مثال مثلاً غرفة سكنية بابعاد 4*4 
شكراً


----------



## رمزي2009 (2 فبراير 2011)

اليك هذة الدروس مع الامثلة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t219209.html 

م.رمزي


----------



## فراس زيكو (3 فبراير 2011)

والله الي اعمله 
هو نص المساحه المحيطه بالعمود *1000*1.5 معامل امان * عدد الادوار = حمل القاعده بالطن 

الحمل مقسوم على قوه تحمل التربه نجد المساحه الكليه للقاعده


----------



## حائل نت (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذة الفائدة وجعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## محمود عبده 2010 (5 فبراير 2011)

حمل العمود اسهل طريقه ليه هى المساحات يتحسب المساحة تقريبا اللى شايلها العمود وتضربها فى وزن المتر المربع من السقف * عددالادوار * 1.1 
مساحة التسليح للعمود 8/1000 من مساحة مقطع العمود والرقم اللى يطلعلك اقسمه على مساحة مقطع السيخ الواحد
وبالنسة للكانات خليها 6 كانات للمتر وبالنسبة لشكل الكانة بص فى دليل التفاصيل الانشائية الملحق بالكود المصرى


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

ايه الجمال ده يا هندسة ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## riyad2011 (16 مارس 2011)

اتمنى لكم الصحه والعافيه


----------



## علاء يوسف (16 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## elserafy (17 مارس 2011)

احمدعلاء قال:


> جبتلك محاضرتين من كتاب خرسانه ممتاز
> الاولى للأعمدة القصيرة والثانية للأعمدة الطويلة
> 
> والروابط مباشرة
> ...



طيب يا هندسة ممكن ترفع الكتاب كامل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mansr (17 مارس 2011)

بشمهندس محمود عبده والاخوه الكرام.... السلام عليكم
ازي اعرف المساحه اللي شايلها العمود...؟؟؟؟
ولكم الشكر


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 مارس 2011)

hassan3 قال:


> عاوز اعرف طريقة حساب الحمل الواقع علي العمود وتصميمه بطريقه يدويه
> وطريقة حساب الاحمال علي القاعده المنفصله وطريقة تصميمها يا جماعه ضروري جداااا وفي اسرع وقت :86:


عند عمل statical system للمبنى ووضع أماكن للاعمده على الاسقف وتحديد نوعية كل جزء من السقف نحتاج بعد ذلك الى تحديد أبعاد كل عمود ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟ 
حتى يتم ادخال هذا السقف بالاعمده بأبعادها التقريبيه على أى برنامج انشائى مثل برنامج السيف 12والذى يتم ادخال العمود بأبعاده من طول وعرض وارتفاع أو برنامج الساب والذى يتم ادخال الاعمده كعدد من الركائز ويؤثر ذلك فى الحل الدقيق سواء للاسقف فى ايجاد قيم العزوم أو للاعمده لايجاد قيم الاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم على هذه الاعمده وبالطبع كلما كانت أبعاد الاعمده أقرب الى الصح كلما كانت النتائج دقيقه لذلك المفروض عمل الاتى :-
1- يتم تقسيم السقف الى اجزاء من المسطحات كل مسطح يخدم منطقة حول كل عمود بحيث يكون اجمالى المسطحات هى اجمالى السطح الكلى 
2- يتم ضرب مسطح كل منطقه فى رقم يتراوح بين (1.1 الى 1.30) للحصول على الحمل التشغيلى لحمل الدور الواحد (working load) أو فى (1.65 الى 1.95)للحصول على الحمل الحدى للعمود (ultimate load) للدور الواحد واختلاف الارقام يرجع الى نوعية البلاطة من solid الى flat وكذلك نوعية الطوب المستخدم وعلى أن يتراوح ارتفاع الدور بين 3.00 الى 3.50متر
3- يتم ضرب حمل الدور فى عدد الادوار للحصول على الحمل الكلى على العمود ومنه يمكن تصميم العمود وايجاد أبعاد وتسليح العمود 
4- يتم ضرب الحمل الكلى للعمود * 1.1 للحصول على حمل القاعده يتم قسمة هذا الحمل على اجهاد التربه للحصول على مسطح القاعده
5- بعد ادخال السقف على برنامج السيف أو الساب وحل السقف وايجاد ردود الافعال للاعمده يتم مقارنة هذه الارقام بما تم تصميم الاعمده عليه ​تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (17 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم انشالله الطريقة هي 0.9*fcd*ac
ac:وهو مساحة العمود 
fcd: بتجيبه من الستاندرد
وبعد ذلك تقارن القيمة الناتجة مع قيمة nd
nd:مجموع الاحمال الواقعة على العمود من البيمات وازا كانت القيمة اقل من هاد الرقم يكون اوك
ولازم تتاكد من قيمةac=(nd/fcd)*(1+(m(e/h)l
m: no of floors 
e=0.1*h
h =height of column


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (17 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للقاعده المنفصله اخي الكريم اول شي بتعرف الاحمال اللي جايه عليها من ال tie beam والاحمال من ال columns وبعدها تطلع 6net= 6all-((Mconc-Msoil)*h)l
Msoil :يعني الجاما للتربه وهي عادة 1 طن لكل متر مكعب
Mconc: تعني الجاما للتربه وهي عادة 2.4 طن لكل متر مكعب
h : تؤخد بالافتراض
وتجد تكملة الخطوات في ال ts500 turkish standard


----------



## الزمرده دودي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

لوسمحتو عوزه كتب فالتصميم وتوزيع الاحمال للمنشآت الخرسانية الخشبية والمعدنية الرجاء الرد فاسرع وقت


----------



## wolvareen (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الغرفة مساحتها 4*4 فيها 4 أعمدة
نصيب كل عمود من المساحة 1*1
وزن البلاطة = ts*2.50*1*1
conerte cover=0.2*1*1
live load=0.25*1*1
beams = 2*(b*(Hb-ts)*1)*2.5
wall load=2*(Hwall*twall*1)*1.80
col weight=b*t*Hcol*2.50
total load=slab load+cover load+live load+ beam load+weight of walls+col weight
و بطريقة تقريبية أكثر يمكن اعتبار 
Pcol=المساحة التي يخدمها العمود(0.6الى 1.00) طن/م2


----------



## م.محمد عمر (4 ديسمبر 2012)

على ما أعتقد يا هندسة*wolvareen* فيه خطأ حسابى بسيط في مقدمة شرحك ( الغرفة مساحتها 4*4 فيها 4 أعمدة
نصيب كل عمود من المساحة 1*1) نصيب كل عمود 2*2 وليس 1*1 لأن المساحة الإجمالية 16 وليست 4​


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا هل هذه الطريقة مفيدة و متى مثلا يتم استخدامها


----------



## Mahmood Barakat (8 يونيو 2015)

اخواني الله يعطيكم العافية محتاج روابط لتحميل برامج ال Etabs و ال Safe 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 يونيو 2015)

حسب موقع العمود.. واظن ان سؤال عن هذه الجزئيه لا يفيد اذا لم تقرا المحاضره او تحضرها ... فاقرا المحاضره وبعدها ستكون الاسئله اقل............................... العمود الركني يختلف عن الوسطي يختلف عن الطرفي.......... هل البحور متساويه؟؟؟ هل هناك عزوم ؟؟؟؟


----------

